# Need rod repair



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a penn prevail that had an "accident". Two of the guides have the forward foot pulled out and another had the ceramic ring popped out. If you can fix this please shoot me a pm with a price. Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you still have the ceramic rings I have used super glue to put them back in. Look close at the ring to see which way it goes. It's a quick fix...


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

you need to repair your rod. I can help. Pm.(custom by javier)


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Javier Custom Rods www.facebook.com/custombyjavier 1 850-760-8863


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Javi, where are you located?


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

PM or text 1-850-760-8863


----------

